# Hello, I'm new



## becrog (Jan 10, 2007)

so i thought id introduce myself and my horses. My name is Becky and i live in Wales with my 4 horses; a 16hh TB mare who i use for dressage and hunting, although she is on a break at the moment to rear her foal who was born last may. I also have 2 welsh section B ponies. Both are now 4yrs old and i am beginning the task of breaking them in to ride. I am also hoping to extend my equine family by purchasing a friesian- when the right one comes along- also for dressage and perhaps breeding too. heres a few pictures for your interest.








my mare Bessie and her foal Fandango First Aurora AKA Lily








this is the largest of my section B ponies Priestwood Persimmon or Percy for short. his little friend Sandpiper is a bit camera shy! Both ponies were rescued from neglect- although you wouldnt think it to see the greedy little fatties now!
Now you know what im interested in, i look fowrd to talking with you all.


----------



## anni257 (Jan 5, 2007)

...


----------



## becrog (Jan 10, 2007)

Where abouts in germany are you?, Ive been many times to many places and often visit friends in Ladenburg and Schwerin.
Becky


----------



## anni257 (Jan 5, 2007)

...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

I like your horses and that foal is super cute! Hi and welcome!


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

Incredible...Here in america the average for a friesian is twenty thousand not trained for a trained friesian it would be over one hundred thousand. Thats a TON of money. How much is a friesian in wales?

Cute Welsh pony, and TB!


----------



## mynameisntlola (Jan 8, 2007)

Hello to you, your foal is mighty good lookin'. Welcome.


----------

